# Zebra 2.9 is now live (+30% coupon in store for BF)



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 21, 2019)

KVR Forum: Zebra 2.9 released - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Zebra 2.9 released - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com





EDIT: v2.9 is now released

From U-He:

We're happy to announce that Zebra version 2.9 is coming soon! The official release is scheduled for the end of November, the update will be free for existing Zebra2 owners.

Zebra 2.9 introduces NKS support and macOS 10.15 Catalina compatibility. We also tagged the Zebra2 and Zebrify factory patch libraries, and we added X/Y pad control for countless variations per preset.

To celebrate the new version, Zebra2 will be available at a 30% discount until Dec. 4th. Head over to the product page and purchase Zebra2 now!

And since the release coincides with Black Friday, we decided to also offer something to our existing customers who may already own Zebra2. If you have at least one commercial u-he product currently registered, request an email on the My Licenses page now, and you will receive a personal coupon code for a 30% discount in our online store, also valid till Dec. 4th.

More info & fineprint: https://u-he.com/news/#black-friday-zebra2-nks-11-21


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 21, 2019)

Do we know if the 30% coupon can be applied to multiple products or just a single product? 

For example, if I wanted to buy two additional Vst synths would I get 30% off of both?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 21, 2019)

You can apply the coupon one time on checkout at their shop, I think. So you'll get 30% off of the sum of everything what is in your basket.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 21, 2019)

Wow there never do discounts. This is major


----------



## S.M Hassani (Nov 21, 2019)

Good times!


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 21, 2019)

The NKS support is cool. Guess I'll have to buy a NI keyboard now !!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 21, 2019)

man. I already have ZebraHZ. the question is do I even need one of the others and if so which... Diva, Repro or Hive...


----------



## S.M Hassani (Nov 21, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> man. I already have ZebraHZ. the question is do I even need one of the others and if so which... Diva, Repro or Hive...



They each stand out in interesting ways. If I had to choose a "Robin" for my "Dark Knight" I'd go for Hive 2.0. (I will expand on this soon)


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

Have Repro and delighted. Main synth is Omni 2.6 and was leaning heavily to Zebra 2 & HZ. Now u-he is making things tougher as Diva, and now Hive 2, have raised raised their game. Will work with Zebra 3 Demo, but not as clear a choice as previously .....


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 21, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> man. I already have ZebraHZ. the question is do I even need one of the others and if so which... Diva, Repro or Hive...





As great as Zebra And Zebra HZ is Diva and Repro are equally amazing!
Of course all of this is subjective but often I gravitate towards Diva and Repro over Zebra.Zebra in a way is more modern and with skilled programming can go beyond the sound of a typical “synth”.
For me Diva & Repro sound more classic “analog “ they give me the kind of sounds I remember playing with great synth players back in the day.
Somehow for me they sound less like a soft synth,more like the real deal.
I’m not saying Zebra isn’t amazing they’re just all great offering a different perspective ,texture, colors and flavor.
I have Bazille & it is great but I have never clicked with it like I do with the others.
Hive will probably be my next purchase but from IMO it’s more of a modern sounding synth.
U-he doesn’t have frequent sales so my suggestion.............


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 22, 2019)

Whelp. Couldn't decided. Got both Diva and Repro. They both sound incredible in different ways. the filter on the diva...wow.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Whelp. Couldn't decided. Got both Diva and Repro. They both sound incredible in different ways. the filter on the diva...wow.


Oh no, I'm too late! 
I was going to suggest RePro and/or Diva so I guess I wasn't really too late at all. I'm sure you will have lots of fun with them.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> KVR Forum: Zebra 2.9 released - u-he Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - Zebra 2.9 released - u-he Forum
> ...


Excuse me being a bit slow Don Vito, but do we just do a "request license" info to receive the code? I didn't think that process allowed for any comments or correspondence re a request for discount code rather than license? I realise you are not U-he's support service but appreciate any info if you have it.


----------



## anp27 (Nov 22, 2019)

Can't believe the update is finally coming, it's been a terribly looooooooong wait! Glad to hear that it will be free for me too!


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Excuse me being a bit slow Don Vito, but do we just do a "request license" info to receive the code? I didn't think that process allowed for any comments or correspondence re a request for discount code rather than license? I realise you are not U-he's support service but appreciate any info if you have it.




Yeah, all you need to do is request the license info and it will include the code along with your various licenses.


----------



## stigc56 (Nov 22, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> man. I already have ZebraHZ. the question is do I even need one of the others and if so which... Diva, Repro or Hive...


Diva is fantastic.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 22, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah, all you need to do is request the license info and it will include the code along with your various licenses.



This. Thanks - I should have included that tip. It’s sort of an odd system they have.

Of the 3 U-He synths I have, I use them the most to least in this order: Hive 2, Repro, Diva. Maybe that’s also a bit in the order of easiest to hardest to use for me? Hmm. Their other synths don’t interest me. Maybe Zebra v3 will.

I think Urs jokingly described Hive 2 as “modular wrapped in a candy bar”. 😀


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah, all you need to do is request the license info and it will include the code along with your various licenses.





vitocorleone123 said:


> This. Thanks - I should have included that tip. It’s sort of an odd system they have.
> 
> Of the 3 U-He synths I have, I use them the most to least in this order: Hive 2, Repro, Diva. Maybe that’s also a bit in the order of easiest to hardest to use for me? Hmm. Their other synths don’t interest me. Maybe Zebra v3 will.
> 
> I think Urs jokingly described Hive 2 as “modular wrapped in a candy bar”. 😀


Thank you both. That’s great.
I probably don’t need another U-he synth (Z2, Z2HZ, RePro, Diva, and the freebies which really are excellent) but that doesn’t stop me apparently. They really are outstanding when it comes to soft synths.


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 22, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Thank you both. That’s great.
> I probably don’t need another U-he synth (Z2, Z2HZ, RePro, Diva, and the freebies which really are excellent) but that doesn’t stop me apparently. They really are very good when it comes to soft synths.


You obviously need Hive2


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> You obviously need Hive2


...and Bazille. 



Oh damn it!!


----------



## mdjohnson (Nov 23, 2019)

I have Zebra2. What can I do with Hive2 that I can't do with Zebra2?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

twiddle knobs until it sounds good...


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 23, 2019)

mdjohnson said:


> I have Zebra2. What can I do with Hive2 that I can't do with Zebra2?


That is something I have thought about as well, but one thing is MPE support if you have a Roli or something similar.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 23, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> man. I already have ZebraHZ. the question is do I even need one of the others and if so which... Diva, Repro or Hive...


As an owner of Repro and Diva, I can recommend both! Diva is seriosuly good for adding weight and size to productions. Those Moog filters, chorus and the very in-depth control that it offers could have you lost in possible ideas for music


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

Yea, I did end up buying both a few nights ago, but now I kinda wish I would have added Hive2 also. I'm only allowed to use the 30% coupon for one purchase, so guess i have to wait for next year. hehe. But yea. My impression about Diva so far is that the sound quality is so dang good I can just sit here and bathe in the sound for enjoyment, which is not very productive, but whatever it feels good. The cutoff filter blows me away how good it sounds! It makes me wonder what every other synth every made is doing, why don't they all sound better?? The diva filter is simply amazing. The sound quality is very lush and warm and non-digital. I'm very impressed. I will be using it in projects.

RePro, I don't like as much as Diva, but I ended up buying it because it seems to get some grindy, gritty sounds a bit better..for more modern sounding production work, which is ironic considering its emulating an older synth...but it has that fx section and the distortion in there is part of it... I read a lot of review from people saying that basically Repro has more ability to cover some stuff like that, adding some aggressive flavor, and it also sounds quite analog..., not quite as much as Diva, but more aggressive and still very warm. I could see myself using these all the time and a bunch of my other analog clones becoming neglected.


----------



## Brian99 (Nov 23, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Will work with Zebra 3 Demo, but not as clear a choice as previously



i thought the new version was 2.9, is there a zebra3 around the corner as well?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 23, 2019)

bzyboy said:


> i thought the new version was 2.9, is there a zebra3 around the corner as well?




No Zebra 3 (even as a beta) is not here yet, I think Sostenuto meant to say
Zebra 2.9.


----------



## CT (Nov 23, 2019)

I can't justify it, having Zebra and HZ, but I kind of want Diva.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 23, 2019)

miket said:


> I can't justify it, having Zebra and HZ, but I kind of want Diva.



I’m also struggling with this sale as I’m not working at the moment.
I already have Zebra w/ HZ,Diva(which is amazing!) Repro and Bazille but the allure of a discount on Hive2 is quite torturous! lol
Not to mention Howard’s Funk Station for Repro has been on my list of purchases since it was released............


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 27, 2019)

Any know what's up with the increase in price of the cart total versus paypal total? I'm using my coupon code for 30% and apply it in the cart, the price jumps up about $15 once paypal opens. Something is janky here. There some hidden fee somewhere? Or is it some difference in currency conversion between uhe and paypal?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 27, 2019)

PayPal conversion is pretty much never in your favor. I usually pay more via PayPal conversion.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 27, 2019)

It shouldn’t be that much but from my experience PayPal’s currency conversion always seems to come with a bit of a bump.I’ve accepted it’s the cost of doing business with PayPal and the service they provide.This always happens with any currency conversion with all companies and PayPal I’ve dealt with.


----------

